# [EVDL] EVLN: QuantumScape: the next big battery breakthrough



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like another big whoop about capacitors.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-QuantumScape-the-next-big-battery-breakthrough-tp3893483p3894029.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

